# Der PCGH-Ratgeber: Unsere neue Einsteiger-Website mit Tests und Erklärungen zu Hardware und Technik



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der PCGH-Ratgeber: Unsere neue Einsteiger-Website mit Tests und Erklärungen zu Hardware und Technik*

						Wie funktioniert eine Grafikkarte und welche ist gut für mich? Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher brauche ich für die neuesten Games? Was sind die besten SSDs? Diese und viele weitere Fragen beantworten wir kostenlos, verständlich und inklusive Testergebnissen sowie Bestenlisten auf unserer neuen Ratgeber-Website für PC-Einsteiger.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der PCGH-Ratgeber: Unsere neue Einsteiger-Website mit Tests und Erklärungen zu Hardware und Technik*


----------

